
Court Says Constitution Protects "God Hates Fags" Picketers at Military Funerals - mcantor
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/03/us/03scotus.html?pagewanted=all
======
mikerhoads
I'm disappointed this wasn't a 9-0 decision. I'm also disappointed it had to
go to the supreme court. These protesters are clearly assholes, but freedom of
speech is absolute.

~~~
Archaeum
Legally, freedom of speech is not absolute. Alito invoked the fighting words
doctrine, which has been upheld (though in narrowing interpretation) by the
Supreme Court on numerous occasions. I'm not saying it would quite apply in
this case, or that I disagree with your sentiment, but there are limits
established by precedent to the freedoms defined in the Constitution. Whether
we agree they are valid is another matter.

~~~
LostInTheWoods2
It seems clearly wrong that a funeral should be interrupted by anyone for any
reason. Don't families have the right to bury their loved ones in privacy? The
court should not defend the rights of one group if by doing so it strips
another of theirs.

~~~
mikerhoads
The families have a right to a certain level of privacy, but this took place
in public and protests were given restrictions on how close they could be by
local authorities.

